# AS-i und 230V durch ein Kabel



## uuser (20 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 230VAC und die AS-i Spannung durch ein Kabel zu schicken. AS-i ist ja gefeilt gegen Elektromagnetische Ströme. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man irgendwelche Störeffekte sieht oder hört im normalen Hausgebrauch, wenn man dies so macht z.B. im Fernseher oder auf der Hifianlage, wie auch immer. Ich habe darüber gelesen und der Verstand sagt, man sollte die Leitungen einzeln legen, aber das ist nicht die Frage, sondern einfach ob es möglich ist ohne Störungen dies zu bewerkstelligen? Ich wäre dankbar für eine schnelle Antwort und ich hoffe das irgendjemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich hat. Ich schalte mittels AS-i 230V über Relais. (Rolladen, Licht(Hallogen), gewisse Steckdosen)

Mfg

uuser


----------



## volker (20 Oktober 2006)

auszug aus der vde 0100 teil 410


> 411.1.3.1 Aktive Teile von SELV- und PELV-Stromkreisen müssen voneinander, von FELV-Stromkreisen und von
> Stromkreisen höherer Spannung sicher getrennt sein (siehe Unterabschnitt 411.1.3.2).
> ANMERKUNG 1: Diese Festlegung schließ t die Verbindung des PELV-Stromkreises mit Erde nicht aus
> (siehe Unterabschnitt 411.1.5).
> ...


----------



## McKermit (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Uuser

Für Asi Spannung MUSS das gelbe ASi Kabel verwendet werden. Wird ein anderes Kabel verwendet oder werden unterschiedliche Stromkreise in einem Kabel geführt sind Störungen auf dem ASi Bus vorprogrammiert. Zudem gibt es ja noch die Vorschriften.

Grüsse

McKermit


----------



## Mütze (26 Oktober 2006)

Was spricht denn eigentlich gegen ein zweites Kabel?

Für ASi gibt es ja drei Kabeltypen:

Gelb:          Für die ASi-Daten
Schwarz:    für zusätzliche 24VDC Versorgung
Rot:           für zusätzliche 230VAC Versorgung

ASi-Teilnehmer die eine exteren Versorgung benötigen haben die Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Schwarz/Rot Kabel sowieso schon.

Gruß
Mütze


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2006)

Also ich hab das ganze zwar noch nie so probiert,
aber ich glaube nicht das der ASI-Bus da soooo störempfindlich drauf reagiert,
denn selbst das "gelbe" Kabel ist ungeschirmt.

Und liegt im Regelfall ja auch nahe Motorleitungen, FU's ...

@Volker
Wird ASI denn eigentlich als SELV/PELV definiert?
Denn grundsätzlich ist es meines Wissens ja nicht verboten, unterschiedliche
Spannungen in einem Kabel zu führen (wenn auch unschön).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## uuser (26 Oktober 2006)

Soweit ich weiß wird es nach SELV/PELV definiert. Grundsätzlich würde ich eher vermuten das die geschalteten 230VAC den AS-i Bus beeinträchtigen als andersrum. Des weiteren wird wenn man ein anderes Kabel als das Gelbe nimmt, die Leitungslänge verkürzt z.B. normale NYM leitung oder so. Also auch nicht so schön. Weiß jemand ob man die Gummiisolierten AS-i Leiter im Putz verlegen kann oder ist dafür Installationrohr notwendig?


----------



## McKermit (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo 

Werden die richtigen Kabel verwendet und wird auf die richtige Verlegung der Kabel geachtet (Leistungs- Steuerkabel getrennt) funktioniert der ASi Bus störungsfrei.  Werden diese Grundsätze missachtet sind hausgemachte Probleme vorprogrammiert.  ​ 
Gelb: Für die ASi-Daten
Schwarz: für zusätzliche 24VDC Versorgung der Aktoren​

​


Grüsse

McKermit


----------

